# 95 Speedo/odo prolems (yes, I know, another thread)



## Vertigo1 (Dec 19, 2004)

So I've been reading through all the various threads regarding the well documented issues with the speedos on the D21s. I'm in a bind in that my inspection is up, um, yesterday, and my speedo which has been temperamental for a while, but always worked for inspection, finally decided to screw me. Heh. So, I need to either come up with a quick fix, or replace it. that being said, here's my situation.

For a few years now the speedo has "come and gone" during driving. Usually when it stops working a quick smack or two (sometimes 10) on the top of the dash will cause it to start working again. When it works it seems to read accurately. Also, whenever the speedo dies so does the odometer.

Based on what I've been reading in the other threads, this would make me think it is not the speedo head, but rather the vehicle speed sensor, but then why would smacking the dash cause it to come back. And the relationship between smacking the dash and it coming back to life is a definite, it occurs instantly when you smack the dash the right way.

Any help is very much appreciated!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

pm sent .. but it sounds like the needle is bent,,,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Mid 90's, esp 95-96, were bad years for speedo heads in Nissans. There are 4 screws that attach the speedo head to the back of the cluster, with the printed circuit sandwiched in between. The threads of the speedo head would develope small cracks and a poor circuit would develope, causing speedometer/odometer issues and stored P0500 VSS codes. By your description, it sounds like a speedo head issue, not the speed sensor. You would have to test the AC signal generated by the speed sensor at the back of the cluster to be sure and this is best done with an oscilloscope. Sometimes tighteing up the screws on the back of the cluster would fix the problem temporarily, but the only sure fix was to replace the speedo head itself.


----------



## Vertigo1 (Dec 19, 2004)

*speedo/odo one piece?*

Can I replace the speedo head only? Or is the odo/speedo a single unit?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

same.........


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's one part. If you order a new one from Nissan, they will preset your mileage on it to correspond with your vehicle's actual mileage.


----------



## Ryan 832316 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Speed Sensor and Pinion Fix*

I just recently changed out the speed sensor in my '95 King Cab XE 4X4. The problem you described was similar to mine except hitting the dash did nothing to get the odometer and speedometer working. I first removed the speed sensor from the transfer case and found that the pinion was worn down in the middle and the speed sensor had seized. The pinion is a special order part from the Nissan dealer (I bought the speed sensor from Autozone but without the plastic pinion gear- I wish I would have known this before as the part took 5 days to arrive). 

I installed the new speed sensor with the worn down pinion and waited for the new pinion to arrive. During this time, the speedometer and odometer would only work intermittently (usually around 4th gear). 

When the pinion arrived, I removed the speed sensor and installed the new pinion (oh yeah, order a new ring lock from Nissan and make sure you count the teeth on the pinion- mine had 19 but there are 17 and 18 available).

Enjoy the pictures... everything works fine now and my gas mileage has increased by at least 2 mpg.


----------

